# Lets get some of your horse/horse related photography skills!!!



## ac0015 (Dec 29, 2010)

these are really cool. im taking a photography class this semester but dont have any horse-related pics from it. you have a good eye for this stuff


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks, never took a class just started takin some pics when i was out working in south dakota on a dude ranch. Would like to maybe take a class, how's it going for you?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I love the first one! I'm not the best photographer, but I do make decent edits.

Here are a few of mine: 

Edit of a Trailer Decal 
















Before:








After:








Before:








After:


----------



## ac0015 (Dec 29, 2010)

draftgrl said:


> Thanks, never took a class just started takin some pics when i was out working in south dakota on a dude ranch. Would like to maybe take a class, how's it going for you?


its goin great. i have it first period (still in high school ) and its a super fun way to start the day. you should look into taking a class. plus its a great way to get used to photoshop (i dont have it at the moment but its an amazing program)


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

I like your second pic Knack, gorgeous horse! 
Yeah I have photoshop, ac, and my bf has shown me how to use it and will help w/ any questions i have with it. He does real good work with photography.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

here are some photos of mine they aren't that good!!










sorry i know that this is a background photo but i love it!!

















i know they are not that good!!! but they are some of my recent ones


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Once I get my Macbook pro, I'm gonna try to make vids of my pics if possible


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Those are some good pics caitlin, the first one could really be brought out w/ a program, I really like it


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Well Kate, got a lil bored for a couple min an did a lil work to a pic of yours, hope you dont mind. Didn't do a whole lot, nor put all effort into it just spent a lil time to play is all.


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's a few of mine. I don't really have any "horse-related," just horse ones. Not the best, but the better ones I have on this computer.  
By the way, the one with the grass-looking stuff is the mane of a gelding we used to lease, and I thought it looked kinda cool.

Edit: These uploaded a little fuzzy. They look much clearer on my computer.


----------

